# Updating web gallery once uploaded?



## Carmen (May 29, 2012)

I am using the TTG client response gallery to upload galleries to the web, but I guess this question may be the same for web galleries  in general.

Once I've exported and uploaded the gallery i there an easy way to remove photos from it? I.e. can i do it without having to delete and re-export the whole gallery??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2012)

Not easily.  Technically, you could edit the HTML that it created, but it's probably quicker and easier to re-export the gallery.  If you export to the hard drive, you could just upload the html files again using FTP software, and not the images.


----------



## Carmen (May 29, 2012)

Ok thanks Victoria - that's pretty much what I thought I suppose. Just removing images leads to broken image placeholders which doesn't look good.


----------

